# Big male fisher eating road killed deer



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's a video that I got on one of my trail cams.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

fishhead said:


> Here's a video that I got on one of my trail cams.


looks like a wolverine to me.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah he is kind of a brute.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Was this in Crow Wing County? We've seen on in the yard only once (or twice?) in the past over 10 years.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Wolverines always seem to have multi-coloring where as this one is solid. I found a photo of a fisher nearly as big at http://rolandkays.com/fisher/ I would vote: Very large fisher.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

It's a fisher. The ones I've seen look kinda like giant otters on steroids.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Man you all have BIG fishers. Our look more like a farret.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Have seen a wolverine but never a fisher. Is a fisher along the lines of a wolverine? It certainly looks up to the task it has chosen!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A day lite picture of one.










 Al


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Fishers can get quite large in our area. Fishhead lives about 15 miles from me. I am not sure if his trail cam is set up in our area, tho.

Here is a photo of a fisher in our yard. Photo taken over 10 years ago. It gives you some perspective. Sorry about the quality of the photos.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Was this in Crow Wing County? We've seen on in the yard only once (or twice?) in the past over 10 years.


Yes it was in this county. I've only seen a few in the wild that weren't in a trap.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

sisterpine said:


> Have seen a wolverine but never a fisher. Is a fisher along the lines of a wolverine? It certainly looks up to the task it has chosen!


Yes. They are both in the weasel family with the fisher being smaller. I've heard of them up to 17 lbs but that is huge.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's a video of a coyote on the same deer. Notice how skittish it is compared to the fisher. People sometimes confuse that with being smart.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I am defiantly going to have to keep a close eye on my dog when he is loose. He would try to play with this critter. I don't see that ending well.

Why are you hanging deer from trees? Are you baiting yotes or just warning other deer that there is a loony loose in the woods.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nimrod said:


> I am defiantly going to have to keep a close eye on my dog when he is loose. He would try to play with this critter. I don't see that ending well.
> 
> Why are you hanging deer from trees? Are you baiting yotes or just warning other deer that there is a loony loose in the woods.


The county gives all the road kill deer to a neighbor down the road. He hangs them in his woods to attract and keep bear on his property.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I hung them to keep the coyotes from dragging them off. I wanted to hang them a lot higher but didn't like the location of the other tree because people would see it and then possibly see my camera.

I've seen female fisher tracks in the area each Feb/March so I'm hoping that she has dens in the area and may feed on the deer. That would help the survival of the kits because she would spend less time out of the den.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just pulled one of my cameras because the batteries were dead. It had taken 300+ thirty second videos of the same **** eating on a deer carcass.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I kill every fisher I see


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just swapped out the card and there were already 390 videos of coyotes, red fox, red squirrel, eagle and fisher. I'm going to switch it to photos the next time.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here's a short video of a local stream and the swans that are wintering on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKJOgzAtALg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Oh boy, that would set up a parade of scavengers and predators! 


Cabin Fever said:


> The county gives all the road kill deer to a neighbor down the road. He hangs them in his woods to attract and keep bear on his property.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

MichaelZ said:


> Oh boy, that would set up a parade of scavengers and predators!


Yes it would. He owns about 1000 acres of forest that is about 2 miles down the road east of us. He lives on the same road, but about 2 miles west of us. He has several 100 acres of forest on the home property. He is retired and his passion is hunting and forest management.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I used to live on lake Gilbert towards the end of the channel going into the last one. Hunted the state land right across the channel and duck hunted off my bank! Great hunting and fishing up there!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I used to live on lake Gilbert towards the end of the channel going into the last one. Hunted the state land right across the channel and duck hunted off my bank! Great hunting and fishing up there!


I drive really close to Gilbert Lake on my way to work in Brainerd. Wise Road and Beaver Dam Road.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a road killed beaver nailed to a tree and today the beaver was gone so I pulled the camera. It looks like the beaver was taken by a bear and then later a wolf and gray fox came to investigate.

Bear approaching bait





Bear scratching





Wolf





Gray fox


----------

